# Wolfe Rub Citrus Poke Chops



## Puff1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Perfect! That's all I can say about the new WRC! 
Chops were a little thin( 'bout 1 in) Grilled over Rancher to sear. Finished indirect. Glazed with honey towards the end. Chops stayed nice and juicy One thing I might do different next time is start indirect . The sugar burnt a little. I think this rub would be great on ribs.
Larry you've hit the mark this time! This stuff is great! 
I need more


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks great Puff!  Nice carmalization!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks great Puff. I haven't had a chance to try mine yet (because I haven't gotten it yet!)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2007)

MmmMMM!

I think the WRC should be used on thin cuts, or things with enough fat to keep the rind from drying, and bring out the citrus flava! ...Or... used internally, Larry you gotta try the injection recipe with this!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Puff, I'm glad you liked it!  

Scotty I think the injection may be a good idea!

Nick I asked for taste testers..................If you replied I honestly forgot..............I'm gonna be sending out more so I'll get you on the next batch.  Sorry


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll bet that the WR injection would work great!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 10, 2007)

Great lookin piggy Puff


----------



## Griff (Sep 10, 2007)

Great looking plate of food Puff.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 10, 2007)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## john a (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice Puff, looks great.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 11, 2007)

You ARE the Poke man.  

You are gonna have to pulverize the seasoning for injectiing aren't you ?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Heat it in a pan man


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 12, 2007)

I have issues with the little pieces of onion or zest not wanting to go thru the hole in my injector.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2007)

They should break down enough when you cook it. Maybe run it through a fine strainer after cooking.


----------

